# 2020 Test - First Ever



## Cory0550 (Jun 21, 2019)

Hi All - moved into this property in the summer of 2018. I treated it regularly throughout the end of 2018 and all through 2019. It was treated with a variety of food - Milorganite, Fert from local farm supply store, CarbonX and liquid RGS, Humic, Air8, MicroGreene. Any thoughts on how I should structure this year? Looks like I will not need much other than Nitrogen and a little K to go with it. But other than that, things seem pretty well. Thoughts?

This is my ever soil report and it was performed by Spectrum Analytics - I am in the NE Kansas region


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes, just nitrogen. Your Phosphorus is actually high, so avoid biosolids (Milo). No need for potassium either.


----------



## Cory0550 (Jun 21, 2019)

Anything I can do to unlock some of that Iron in the soil? 
I plan to apply a very low rate of Carbon X towards the end of the spring growth flush, it has some Sulfur in it which may help release some Iron, but it also contains some Iron.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

To unlock the iron, try to lower your pH. At 7.0pH some of that iron will still be available.

The sulfur in carbonx is not in the elemental sulfur form, so it won't affect your soil pH.


----------

